# Blackfire Midnight Sun Wax



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Just found a full size tub for £48 delivered, did I buy it, yes I did, doesn't get mentioned often but a very nice wax indeed.

This, Nebula, Fuzion and Double Speed waxes would do me for my wax collection.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

very underrated wax, or maybe just not an in wax.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

In my top 3.Gets better after a few layers and top it with the bf polymer spray and admire the finish.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> In my top 3.Gets better after a few layers and top it with the bf polymer spray and admire the finish.


Which are the other 2?


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

It's a favourite of mine too. Was tempted with the one in the sales section even though I have one pot already.lol


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have 3 waxes one of those is for my wheels,the other for family members cars,and midnight sun for mine.
Great reviews on other waxes,but I see no reason to change.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Which are the other 2?


 Oddly enough fuzion and a toss up between soveregn and vics red.Seriously look at the polymer spray for post wash.It adds a stunning finish over the ms :argie::thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I am seriously thinking that the way forward is full decontamination, clay, a nice finishing polish via machine twice a year, the occasional use of a pre wax cleanser and just owning a few really nice waxes that you are happy to use time and time again.


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

how long does the midnight sun wax last? I've had a full pot of this for a good few years now that I've not even opened!


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I am seriously thinking that the way forward is full decontamination, clay, a nice finishing polish via machine twice a year, the occasional use of a pre wax cleanser and just owning a few really nice waxes that you are happy to use time and time again.


Tis what I'm planning👍

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I had a pot and loved it, looked great on black. 

Easy to use as well!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice purchase Andy


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

One of the best out there, even better with GEP and AFPP underneath


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I am seriously thinking that the way forward is full decontamination, clay, a nice finishing polish via machine twice a year, the occasional use of a pre wax cleanser and just owning a few really nice waxes that you are happy to use time and time again.


I have been there a long time, I have just what I like now. IMO, detailing is about looking after your car and getting the look you want and others admire. It is great learning how to do that but when you have a good level of knowledge you can enjoy the hobby and watch all the fun. You can still carry on learning from tips but duplicate products are rarely going to make any difference. Once that is realised the constant marketing will fade and perhaps best technique will be more important than which is best wax.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Used this today for the first time in a couple of years, seriously impressed, applies with ease, seems to disappear into the paint, what remains is removed with one quick wipe, stunning wax for looks.

Into my top 3.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> I am seriously thinking that the way forward is full decontamination, clay, a nice finishing polish via machine twice a year, the occasional use of a pre wax cleanser and just owning a few really nice waxes that you are happy to use time and time again.


Agree - been doing that the last few years and last weekend did my spring detail to see me through the summer. I have found that I usually dont even need a final polish, and a good cleaner or AIO, like Poli Seal or DG501 in winter, is all that required for 90% of the car as a clean up.

Trouble is you never burn through all the stuff you have in the cupboards doing this!


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

danielhoworth said:


> how long does the midnight sun wax last? I've had a full pot of this for a good few years now that I've not even opened!


in the summer if the weather is really hot a month and a half tops.


----------



## WRussellE39 (Sep 13, 2016)

Based on the feedback I'm on the lookout for some of this. Just considering if I should go for the Blackice or the Midnight


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Give polished bliss a bell...very helpful 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcflycossie (May 8, 2007)

Where is the cheapest place to pick this up ? Tempted to try in on my black car.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

motorgeeks or polished bliss


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

My advice would be to use the gep afpp and midnight sun combo.
Products would last years if it's just for one car

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

mcflycossie said:


> Where is the cheapest place to pick this up ? Tempted to try in on my black car.


There's one for sale in the sales section  and morethanpolish have it on offer.


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

graham1970 said:


> My advice would be to use the gep afpp and midnight sun combo.
> Products would last years if it's just for one car
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


As he said. Wax will last years if only a few cars done a year. As this wax does not last in the winter from my experiences. But this could be due to me using Powermaxed TFR now instead of snowfoam.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It's a proper summer wax imo but one of the nicest i've used. Just a pleasure, never got the chance to try GEP underneath but I loved my experience, had a ncie boutique feel also.


----------

